# Anyone own Glenhill Gold offspring??



## pinkypug1 (8 October 2011)

Hi all just wondered if anyone has any offspring from the gorgeous Glenhill Gold eventing stallion?

I have a lovely 4 month old filly & would love to know what his babies are up to.


----------



## only_me (8 October 2011)

Yep I own a 5 year old Glenhill Gold boy


----------



## NicoleS_007 (8 October 2011)

Yeap I have a 4yr Mare  Can we request piccys of your baby GG


----------



## pinkypug1 (8 October 2011)

Ohhhh great, would love to see some piccys... also how have you found them to work with & what do you do/plan to do with your lovely gee gees??

Heres my lovely lady Poppy last month


----------



## only_me (8 October 2011)

She is lovely! 
Mine is called Billy, he is such a lovely person to work with and has a lot of character! 











He is very athletic (even as a 4 year old!) and loose in his movement. He is also very intelligent and likes to be kept occupied


----------



## pinkypug1 (8 October 2011)

He's a very handsome chap & looks very big eeek! Its nice to see some bigger babies & esp ones that are doing well... cant wait to see how shes how my cheeky monkey is going to mature!


----------



## only_me (8 October 2011)

Thank you  He has been doing well at eventing, has been 2nd three times and 3rd once in aff eventing out of 6 events, and at pony club intermediate level he came 3rd, 3rd at a area comp and 3rd in the champs! 

He is 17hh, but very compact (6f6 rug!) so easy to deal with


----------



## NicoleS_007 (8 October 2011)

Awww shes adorable!! Can I come steal her, I would quite like another GG offspring  Here's Annie, shes about 16.2/3hh. Hasnt really done much this year tbh just schooling and hacking quietly. Shes the sweetest little mare iv met, really easy to work with ... most of the time 






And her first xc a few weeks ago ...






Billy is the sibling to look up to


----------



## pinkypug1 (9 October 2011)

awww they are both such stunning horses, he seems to have a talent for producing lookers 

its good to know there are a few of his babies on h&h so i can keep a look at them developing and hopefully winning lots of prizes!!


----------



## eventrider23 (9 October 2011)

I don't but I have a filly that I am likely having to sell but which if she doesn't will one day have one!


----------



## christinepunter (20 November 2011)

hello!  Apologies only just seen this.  I am based in Essex and have a 2yo coloured Gelding by GG that I bred.  Couldn't be more pleased with him.  Planning to event him.  If I knew how to upload pics I would.  All his offspring seem to be doing brilliantly in Ireland but not sure how many have made it to UK yet!


----------



## pinkypug1 (25 November 2011)

Hiya, thats great would love to see some pics i think theres a thread explaining how to do it, im not a computer wizz either but managed to get a few up.  He's a gorgeous boy and most of his babies seem to have inherrited his good looks, good temprement & hopefully ability!


----------

